# Should I Join?



## Antillies1981 (13 Aug 2011)

Hello everyone,

My name is James, I'm going to be 30 on the 26th, Single, never married, no kids. I considered joining the Armed Forces 5 or 6 years ago but didn't go through with it at the time. 

I'm at this point in my life were I need a change. My so called career is going no ware and going back to college is an option but I've been thinking about the Armed Forces again. 

From what I've read the pay is decent and there are all sorts of jobs available. What I'm looking for is a great career that has opportunities for advancement. 

Is the military right for me? 

Thanks!

P.S. Someone once told me when you join the military you have to have all you old tooth fillings replaced? When she told me this i was like "huh?". Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Sample2K7 (13 Aug 2011)

I'd say your best bet right now is to get as much information as possible. Visit the forces.ca website and check out all the videos for the different jobs and you can try to narrow down a few choices that your interested in.  They also have the pay scales posted and numerous videos on life in the Canadian Forces. Also, there is a wealth of information on this site that could help you make the decision. Unfortunately, nobody on this site will be able to tell you if this the right choice for you, only you can make that decision. But there definitely is a great amount of options for career advancement. You'll find more detail throughout this site with a simple search as well as at the forces.ca website. As with most jobs it is entirely up to personal effort and motivation.

As for the tooth filling thing. I'm gonna say that's not true. I just joined up and I have 3 or 4 fillings myself and have heard nothing like that.

Hope this helps


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Aug 2011)

No.

dileas

tess


----------



## Romanmaz (13 Aug 2011)

Antillies1981 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is James, I'm going to be 30 on the 26th, Single, never married, no kids. I considered joining the Armed Forces 5 or 6 years ago but didn't go through with it at the time.
> 
> ...


No offense, but, if you need some random people on an internet forum to make that decision for you then probably not. I'd suggest you go down to your local RC and talk to someone there about your options and what is currently available to you. Has the reason why you didn't join 5-6 years ago changed?


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



+1


----------



## medicineman (13 Aug 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



What he said.

MM


----------



## Antillies1981 (13 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> No offense, but, if you need some random people on an internet forum to make that decision for you then probably not. I'd suggest you go down to your local RC and talk to someone there about your options and what is currently available to you. Has the reason why you didn't join 5-6 years ago changed?



Yes at the time I was in a serious relationship which I thought was going some ware. I decided to focus on that at the time. It ended a little over 2 years ago. I do plan on going to talk to someone at an RC.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2011)

Antillies1981 said:
			
		

> going *some ware*.



Sorry, nails on a chalk board........

"somewhere"


----------



## kratz (14 Aug 2011)

Should you join?

The Girl Guides?
Scouts?
as Wal Mart greeters?
as the Pope?
Taxi Driver?

Depending on random people on the internet, all would say you should drop everything and become the above choice for the answer you are looking for.


----------



## Pusser (15 Aug 2011)

Please ignore the negative/condescending remarks.  We can't answer this question about whether or not you should join.  Only you can answer that.  Go sit down with a recruiter and have a good long chat.  As for the fillings, you've been fed a line of complete BS.  Once you've joined, if you need dental work, we'll provide it.


----------

